# kruro black light scratch /swirl , meguiars scratch x???



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

What do you guys recommend ?.can these be sorted by hand ? Or any other products .


Has anyone used scratch x?


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

A machine polish and decent cutting compound


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I used scratch x a couple of years ago on the EVO I had.... Had no problems with it, but never used on any large panels.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

You could try meguires swirl x but watch a few tutorials on u tube first it will make you feel a bit more comfortable about using it. Or try dodo juice lime prime if it's not so bad.


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

What would you know geof you seen the state of your evo ; )


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

sunnyfq320 said:


> What would you know geof you seen the state of your evo ; )


 what you doing here sunny :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: hows the car \ s going


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am a nissan owner now lol. Cars going good mate loads to do so just having a browse ***128521;


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

sunnyfq320 said:


> I am a nissan owner now lol. Cars going good mate loads to do so just having a browse ***128521;


you doing ahoy this year??? need to do some shows down your way mate in the gtr when i get it


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

No I'm not going this year mate are you? Got a few things planned for the evo and the r34 is not show ready just yet


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

sunnyfq320 said:


> No I'm not going this year mate are you? Got a few things planned for the evo and the r34 is not show ready just yet


na not going this year i was exhausted last year, if i go again ill do things different


----------

